# Wie DigiFotos in Grösse 10x13 drucken ?



## Nightcrawler (24. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich glaube die Frage ist für euch zum lachen aber ich Frage trotzdem mal.

Wollte nun mal ein paar Fotos über meinen Tintenstrahldrucker ausdrucken.
Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich die in 10x13 oder etwas größer audrucken kann.
Habe nämlich immer Fotos in größe von 1200 x 1600 und die sind riesen groß.
(denke ich jedenfalls).

Habe bei der Kamera Optio 33L nur ACDSee als Grafiksoftware im Paket.
Benutze aber auch Paint Shop Pro.

Kann mir bitte einer helfen ?

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Vitalis (24. März 2004)

Die Pixelanzahl ist fast perfekt für 10x13. Das Foto ist auf dem Monitor riesengroß, für den Druck muß das aber so sein, damit das Bild scharf aussieht.

Also leg in PaintShop Pro eine neue Datei an und stelle folgende Werte ein: 10x13cm und (wichtig) 300 DPI (dots per inch). Danach kannst Du dein Bild in dieses leere Dokument einfügen und vielleicht noch den Ausschnitt korrigieren. Das wars.

Und hier habe ich eine andere Methode beschrieben, müßte in PaintShop Pro ähnlich funktionieren: http://www.tutorials.de/fotografie-digitalfotografie/146522-druckprobleme-bei-fotodruck.html

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------

